# Bow and miley



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is miley pretending to look pleased with her new little sister xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, they look soooo cute together x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they look stunning together Mandy I bet you are really chuffed, lucky you,and Bow and Miley x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mandy, you are killing me! They are just soooooooooooooooooo gorgeous! You know I love Miley anyway and now Bow too. Absolutely adorable together :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes: 

It's such a shame you are so far away as would love to meet them. Although probably a good thing as I would never want to hand them back :hug:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

2 stunning girls....really beautiful. X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless her, she looks like she is frowning in a 'where did this come from?' kind of way! Both gorgeous!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning......you must be a very proud new Mummy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mandym said:


> Here is miley pretending to look pleased with her new little sister xxx


Ah I thought that too!! However, they are both super cute and I'm sure Miley and Bow will be best buddies. You lucky thing!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!!! What an adorable picture!! so cute! how did you get them both to sit still?


----------



## javorb (Jan 26, 2012)

Ohhhhhh my word how lovely. I've been on pins waiting to see these pictures and it looks like things couldn't be better. I'm even more broody than ever, thanks Mandy only joking my time will come soon. x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this!!! Miley has a very resigned look on her face. They are gorgeous together!!!

X


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's thinking not another one ! Hahahahaha xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> She's thinking not another one ! Hahahahaha xx


Haha thats exactly what she is probably thinking lol xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

They look fab together .... 2 American beauties xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> She's thinking not another one ! Hahahahaha xx


That's what I thought! I imagined her thinking "damn I'm not the only cute red head in this joint any more!". X


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Made me smile. So cute x 


Jeanie x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Any chance you can get down to Crieff on 26th? I would like a snuggle with Bow.....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Any chance you can get down to Crieff on 26th? I would like a snuggle with Bow.....


Wish i could,would be great to meet everyone and creiff is fab! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oh oh oh oh soooo cute! Bow is going to be a stunner


----------

